
France Demand Removal of 15M Project Gutenberg Books from Internet Archive - alanpetrel
https://boingboing.net/2019/04/11/one-hour-service.html
======
atomwaffel
Original blog post from the Internet Archive:
[https://blog.archive.org/2019/04/10/official-eu-agencies-
fal...](https://blog.archive.org/2019/04/10/official-eu-agencies-falsely-
report-more-than-550-archive-org-urls-as-terrorist-content/)

~~~
dfrage
Two day old HN discussion on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19627885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19627885)

Yesterday's HN discussion on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19646035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19646035)

